# Rhubarb & Ginger Wine Recipie



## philrochester (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey folks, I've just bought a wine making kit which should make thirty standard sized bottles of wine although I'm pretty new to this and not entirely certain which yeasts / other ingredients to use.

I'm looking to make Rhubarb & Ginger wine for my first batch as I can get sack loads of rhubarb from the farm down the road & gingers pretty cheap and should balance out the sweetness.

Does anyone have a recipe which would be appropriate for thirty bottles of this? Ideally I'm looking to make it as strong as possible, maybe 17 to 18 percent but I still want it to taste good! 

I figure that now that Spring is getting going I should be able to get it all set up in our shed sometime next weekend if I can gather / order all the ingredients during the week!

Any help / advice would be much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2016)

I have this post from @GreginND bookmarked: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=569691#post569691


----------

